# Nadelsimse Erfahrungen?



## oxtorner (23. Apr. 2010)

Hallo IHRs,

bei mir sieht die Nadelsimse etwas kümmerlich aus. Krass gesagt auf ca 100 dunkelgrünbraune Spiere kommt 1 hellgrüner Spier (so wie ich es aus dem letzten Jahr kenne). Hätte ich das Teil beschneiden müssen/sollen Zwei weitere Nadelsimsen (kleinere) sehen total tot aus.


mfg

oxtorner


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (23. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Nadelsimse Erfahrungen?*

Hi,

meine sah damals auch so aus und ich hab se beschnitten - danach trieb sie nicht mehr aus und ist im Müll gelandet.


----------



## Eugen (23. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Nadelsimse Erfahrungen?*

Hi

meinst du "Eleocharis acicularis" ?
Die sieht bei mir jedes Frühjahr braun aus und man denkt,das war es dann wohl.
Sobald es sonniger und wärmer wird,berappelt sie sich dann doch wieder.
Diese Simse ist wohl ein "Spätaufsteher"


----------



## oxtorner (23. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Nadelsimse Erfahrungen?*

Hallo IHRs,

dank für die schnellen Antworten.

Dann werd ich jetzt die Joker "Abwarten" und "ruhig Brauner" einsetzen!


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (23. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Nadelsimse Erfahrungen?*

viel Erfolg  - bei mir hats leider nicht geklappt


----------



## Redlisch (23. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Nadelsimse Erfahrungen?*

Hallo,
reden wir von der Über- oder Unterwasserform ?

Ich habe bei mir die Unterwasserform in 5 -10 cm tiefe. Sie war im Winter komplett im Eis und
ist schön frisch Grün. Sie breitet sich auf der ersten Stufe wie Rasen aus, schon auf mehrere Meter.

Ich habe noch nie etwas braunes daran gesehen.

Axel


----------



## Digicat (23. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Nadelsimse Erfahrungen?*

Servus

Meine, wenn es denn Nadelsimse sind , sind auch immer braun gewesen .....

Aber, im Juni sind sie so dagestanden ... in voller Blüte ...

   

Die Algen habe ich nicht entfernt, weil ...

sich darunter das wahre Leben abgespielt hat 
und beim entfernen, hätte ich die "Simsen-Kultur" zerstört

Im Frühjahr, nach dem das Eis weg war, habe ich sie "ausgerechent", sonst nix mehr gemacht damit


----------



## Redlisch (23. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Nadelsimse Erfahrungen?*

Hallo Helmut,

die Unterwasserform sieht auch anders aus, eher wie weiches Gras.

Siehe in diesem Beitrag.

Axel


----------



## Digicat (23. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Nadelsimse Erfahrungen?*

Servus Axel

Habe aber gelesen das man die nicht draußen überwintern kann ... 14 - 28°C 

Habe noch Winterbilder gefunden


----------



## Nymphaion (23. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Nadelsimse Erfahrungen?*

Hallo Helmut,

Du hast keine Nadelsimse sondern eine Teichsimse (Eleocharis palustris). Nadelsimsen überwintern umso sicherer je nässer sie stehen. In manchen sehr kalten Regionen funktioniert das Überwintern sogar nur unter Wasser. Bei uns friert sie meistens zurück und treibt dann wieder frisch aus so wie es Eugen beobachtet hat.


----------



## Digicat (23. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Nadelsimse Erfahrungen?*

Servus Werner

Danke für die Bestimmung  ... war mir eh net sicher .... 

Und wie sieht dann eine Nadelsimse aus


----------



## Digicat (23. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Nadelsimse Erfahrungen?*

Servus Werner

Habe gerade ein bisserl recherchiert 

Da steht ...


> Die *wintergrünen*, ausdauernden Pflanzen erreichen Wuchshöhen zwischen 10 und 100 Zentimetern.


Quelle
Meine waren aber im Winter braun 

Die Beschreibung in Wiki zur Teichsimse

Und hier ein paar Bilder von der Teichsimse
   
Abgeschnitten ...

   
Und hier immer am Uferrand im Hintergrund

Werner, Bitte um Vergebung, schreibt Wiki da einen Blödsinn ....


----------



## Annett (23. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Nadelsimse Erfahrungen?*

Hallo Helmut.

Wenn ich es nicht vergesse, mache ich morgen mal ein Bild von meiner Nadelsimse. 
Sie überlebt bei mir jedoch bisher nur im Ufergraben, bei 0 bis 3cm Wasserstand - je nach Verdunstung... 

Sie ist wirklich nur ein gaaaanz feiner Rasen von vielleicht 5-7cm Höhe. Maximal!


----------



## Digicat (23. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Nadelsimse Erfahrungen?*

Servus Annett

Das ist lieb von Dir 

Also wie Rasen hat meine "Vermutete" ja überhaupt net ausgesehen 

Bin schon auf dein Bild gespannt


----------



## Elfriede (23. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Nadelsimse Erfahrungen?*

Hallo Helmut,

so sieht die Nadelsimse bei mir aus. Sie wächst bei mir zwar nicht am Teichboden ( substratloser Beton), aber so gut wie in jeder Pflanzkiste und jedem Seerosenkübel und fast immer in Gemeinschft mit Crassula. Höher als max. 4-5 cm wird sie bei mir nicht.



 



Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Redlisch (23. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Nadelsimse Erfahrungen?*

Hallo Helmut,


Digicat schrieb:


> Servus Werner
> 
> Habe gerade ein bisserl recherchiert
> 
> ...



Teichsimse habe ich auch, Sie hat sich mittlerweile selbst verbreitet und wächst mit vorliebe auf der Ufermatte, über dem Wasser. Die kleineren sind bei mir auch braun geworden und treiben neu aus. Eine große (ca. 70 cm) im Ufergraben ist grün geblieben, bis auf die Halme welche durch einen Wintersturm abgekickt wurden.
Unterwasser ist sie im Filterteich vertreten, so auf -10 cm, diese ist auch grün über den Winter gekommen, obwohl der FT fast durchgefroren war.


Axel


----------



## Digicat (23. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Nadelsimse Erfahrungen?*

Servus Elfriede

Danke für dein Bild 

Das dürfte ja dann eine Pflanze mit doch verschiedenen Ansprüchen sein .....

Sie soll ja in Sumpfzonen wachsen ... aber dein Bild, Elfriede, läßt vermuten das es auch gänzlich unter Wasser gedeiht


----------



## Digicat (23. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Nadelsimse Erfahrungen?*

Servus Axel

Danke für deine Ausführung ... 

Also "grün" habe ich keine einzige Teichsimse im Winter erlebt, sonst hätte ich sie auch nicht zurück geschnitten ... viellcht aber auch, weil sie vom Wind geknickt wurden


----------



## doh (23. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Nadelsimse Erfahrungen?*

Hallo Helmut,

ich stell dir morgen ein Bild von der Nadelsimse rein, hab gerade vor 4Tagen welche in den Teich geplanzt.

Übrigends stand bei der Beschreibung dabei das sie von 0 bis -30 cm gepflanzt werden kann.

Schönen Abend noch.

_______________________
Grüße
Marcel


----------



## Elfriede (23. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Nadelsimse Erfahrungen?*

Hallo Helmut,

bei mir wächst die Nadelsimse in ganz unterschiedlichen Tiefen, von ca. 15 cm bis 70 cm und sie bleibt immer grün.

Die Teichsimsen auf dem Foto aus 2008  konnte ich inzwischen größtenteils entfernen. Auch sie bleiben immer grün und wachsen teilweise in der Sumpzone und zum Teil in etwa 30-40cm Tiefe. Selbst die stärksten Stürme hier auf Paros haben  noch nie eine Teichsimse geknickt.
Grün bleit  sie übrigens auch im Winter in meinem Miniteich in Tirol, der komplett durchfriert.


 


mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Christine (23. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Nadelsimse Erfahrungen?*

Hallo,

als das Foto von Elfriede in Beitrag 15 zeigt meiner Meinung nach überhaupt keine Nadelsimse sondern __ Nadelkraut Crassula helmsii. Die Nadelsimse sieht tatsächlich wie ganz dünne Grashalme aus.


----------



## Redlisch (24. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Nadelsimse Erfahrungen?*

Hallo,
ich seh schon... heute muß man mal auf Fotosafari gehen, Teichsimse und Nadelsimse schiessen.

Mal sehen wann wir vom Gärtnerfest aus Hameln zurück sind, wenn noch genug Zeit und Licht dann knipse ich mal etwas ...

Axel


----------



## Elfriede (24. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Nadelsimse Erfahrungen?*

Hallo Christine,

die hellgrünen Pflanzen auf dem Foto sind tatsächlich Crassula helmsii, sie wachsen aus dem niedrigen, dunkelgrünen Nadelsimsen-Rasen heraus. Leider ist das Foto nicht sehr gut, aber es handelt sich wirklich im Nadelsimse, denn Werner hat auf der Rechnung neben Eleocharis acicularis auch den deutschen Namen verzeichnet.

@Axel,
auf Deine Teichsimsen-Nadelsimsen-Fotos bin ich echt neugierig.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Annett (24. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Nadelsimse Erfahrungen?*

Moin.

Hier das brandneue Foto der Nadelsimse:


----------



## Schuessel (24. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Nadelsimse Erfahrungen?*

Guten Morgen. 
Anett, das sieht echt gut aus...! Mit wievielen Pflanzen muss man denn da so anfangen, und wie lange dauert das denn in etwa bis man so einen schönen Teppich hat?

Ich hab jetzt um den Teich die ersten ca. 50 cm mit Ufermatte bzw. Kunstrasen gemacht - nicht den ganz dünnen, damit sich vielleicht etwas besser verwurzeln kann - allerdings liegt das ganze ca. 5 cm unter Wasser... Sollte doch da auch gehen mit der Simse, oder?

Gruß Schuessel


----------



## Digicat (24. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Nadelsimse Erfahrungen?*

Guten morgen

Danke Elfriede und Annett für Eure Bilder  

Hmmm .... wenn ich so Eure Bilder betrachte 

Eine Ähnlichkeit kann ich net feststellen .... wirkt mir nicht nach der gleichen Pflanze ...

Das Nadelsimse so unterschiedliche Wuchsformen hervor bringen kann ..... 

Annett`s Nadelsimse (kurz NS) sieht ja wirklich nach "Gras" aus ....

Hingegen Elfriedes NS hat Stengel , so wie ich mir auch eine Simse irgendwie vorstelle .... 

Bin schon auf die Bilder von Marcel und Axel gespannt


----------



## Redlisch (24. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Nadelsimse Erfahrungen?*

Hallo,
noch schnell bevor wir losfahren einige Photos geschossen:

Nadelsimse:
 


Teichsimse im FT:
 

Teichsimse am Teichrand ist grün geblieben:
 

Teichsimse am Teichrand ist trocken und treibt neu aus:
 


Wie man sieht sind die abgeknickten Halme braun geworden ...

Axel


----------



## Digicat (24. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Nadelsimse Erfahrungen?*

Servus Axel

Danke für die Mühe 

Deine Nadelsimse sind auch unter Wasser


----------



## Redlisch (24. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Nadelsimse Erfahrungen?*



Digicat schrieb:


> Servus Axel
> 
> Danke für die Mühe
> 
> Deine Nadelsimse sind auch unter Wasser



Nicht auch, sondern nur !

Axel, per Handy vom Gärtnerfest


----------



## doh (24. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Nadelsimse Erfahrungen?*

Hey,

hier mal schnell ein Bild von meinen Nadelsimsen, hatte sie vor 5Tagen frisch gepflanzt.
Leider ist das mit der Spiegelung gerade nicht so toll geworden, mach heute abend nochmal eins.
Sind übrigends auch alle UNTER Wasser, erkennt man nicht so toll auf den Bildern 
_________________
grüße
Marcel


----------



## Digicat (24. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Nadelsimse Erfahrungen?*

Servus 

Danke Marcel 

Erkennt man schon ... rechts der Stein ist halb im Wasser ...

@ Axel: Schaut ja wirklich, wie auch Annett und Elschen anmerkte, wie Rasen aus


----------



## Annett (24. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Nadelsimse Erfahrungen?*

Guten Abend.



Digicat schrieb:


> Hmmm .... wenn ich so Eure Bilder betrachte
> 
> Eine Ähnlichkeit kann ich net feststellen .... wirkt mir nicht nach der gleichen Pflanze ...
> 
> Das Nadelsimse so unterschiedliche Wuchsformen hervor bringen kann .....


Schau Dir mal Elfriedes Bild in Ruhe an - das sind zwei völlig verschiedene Pflanzen. Links mehrheitlich __ Nadelkraut, rechts zum Teil Nadelsimse. Die schaut auch grasartig aus....



> Annett`s Nadelsimse (kurz NS) sieht ja wirklich nach "Gras" aus ....
> 
> Hingegen Elfriedes NS hat Stengel , so wie ich mir auch eine Simse irgendwie vorstelle ....


Elfriedes Stengel sind Stengel vom Nadelkraut. 



Schuessel schrieb:


> Guten Morgen.
> Anett, das sieht echt gut aus...! Mit wievielen Pflanzen muss man denn da so anfangen, und wie lange dauert das denn in etwa bis man so einen schönen Teppich hat?
> 
> Ich hab jetzt um den Teich die ersten ca. 50 cm mit Ufermatte bzw. Kunstrasen gemacht - nicht den ganz dünnen, damit sich vielleicht etwas besser verwurzeln kann - allerdings liegt das ganze ca. 5 cm unter Wasser... Sollte doch da auch gehen mit der Simse, oder?


Ich habe mit exakt NULL Pflanzen angefangen. Irgendwie muss ich mir bei einer anderen Pflanze einige winzige Pflänzchen "eingeschleppt" haben. Der Teich wird diesen Sommer zwei Jahre (siehe auch der Link ganz unten in der Signatur). 
Im Ufergraben (Mutterboden als Sumpfzone) verbreitet sie sich sehr gut, jedoch hat sie bisher keine Ufermatte erobert. Im Teich wollte sie bei mir bisher nicht heimisch werden. Aber da sind wohl wesentlich weniger Nährstoffe (Sandboden) vorhanden.


----------



## Nymphaion (24. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Nadelsimse Erfahrungen?*

Hallo,

Wiki schreibt keinen Blödsinn, verwendet aber einen deutschen Namen der normalerweise zu einer anderen Pflanze gehört. 

Die kleine rasenartige Pflanze heisst Eleocharis acicularis - auf Deutsch normalerweise Nadelsimse genannt.

Die von Wiki als Teichsimse bezeichnete Pflanze heisst Schoenoplectus lacustris - auf Deutsch normalerweise Teichbinse genannt

Helmuts Pflanze heisst Eleocharis palustris - auf Deutsch Teichsimse

Auf Elfriedes Bild sind Eleocharis acicularis (die rasenartigen Halme) und Crassula helmsii (auf Deutsch manchmal __ Nadelkraut genannt) zu sehen.


----------



## Redlisch (24. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Nadelsimse Erfahrungen?*

Hallo,

noch mal zur Nadelsimse.

Geplanzt habe ich 2 kleine Portionen von 5 cm Durchmesser bei der Erstbepflanzung des Teiches im Herbst 2007.

In 2008 habe ich gedacht sie sei eingegangen, da sie nicht zu sehen war.

2009 kam sie dann auf der Länge von 1m * 20 cm in 5 cm Wassertiefe raus, sie hatte auf der mit Sand bedeckten Ufermatte ein feines Wurzelwerk gebildet und breitete sich unbemerkt in der Sandschicht aus.

Jetzt 2010 ist sie die Schräge zur 2 Stufe auf -30 cm zu sehen, Ausbreitung 1. 3* 0,4m die 2. 1,5*0.3m.

Einen Versuch an Land zu gehen hat sie nicht gemacht.

Sie ist in der Regel nie höher als 5 cm, warum kann man das nicht mal bei Rasen so züchten 

Sie fasst sich sehr weich an, wie weicher Rasen.

Eine schöne Pflanze, wie ich finde.

Axel


----------



## Elfriede (25. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Nadelsimse Erfahrungen?*

Hallo Axel,

Dein Nadelsimsen-Foto schaut meinem Nadelsimsen-Rasen sehr ähnlich. Für einen Größenvergleich war ich gerade noch einmal mit der Taschenlampe am Teich und habe eine Pflanzenprobe entnommen und in einem Weinglas (1/8l) fotografiert. Größer als 5 cm wird meine Nadelsimse auch im Sommer nicht, deshalb kann ich kaum glauben, dass es sich bei Annettes Nadelsimsen auch um Eleocharis acicularis handelt.


 



Deine Teichsimsen bzw.__ Binsen, wie Werner erklärt, schauen anders aus als meine. Meine sind nach dem Rückschnitt im Herbst schon wieder gut 1,50m hoch und beginnen gerade zu blühen. Das Foto habe ich auch erst  jetz in der Nacht gemacht, was das Erscheinungsbild der Pflanzen doch erheblich verändert.


 



Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Annett (25. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Nadelsimse Erfahrungen?*

Guten Morgen Elfriede.

Woraus schließt Du, dass es sich bei mir nicht um Eleocharis acicularis handelt? 
 
Die frischen und trockenen Stengel im "Rasen" sind __ Igelkolben und im Hintergrund liegt der Stengel einer __ Sumpfdotterblume am Boden. Die Simse ist von __ Moos durchzogen, kämpft sich jedoch tapfer hindurch. Über Winter war nichts mehr von ihr zu sehen, was aber nicht am vielen Schnee lag. 

Gras keimt bei mir des Öfteren im Ufergraben, jedoch erkennt man es sofort an der teils verzweigten Basis, den wesentlich breiteren Blättern oder allgemein dem etwas anderen Aussehen. Es wird meist umgehend entfernt, damit der Ufergraben nicht binnen kurzer Zeit vom Gras überwuchert wird.


----------



## Elfriede (25. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Nadelsimse Erfahrungen?*

Danke Annett,

auf diesem Foto kann selbst ich die Nadelsimse gut erkennen, sie schaut gut aus und scheint etwas kräftiger zu sein als meine. In meinem Teich bleiben alle Pflanzen sehr klein und mickerig, sogar die Seerosen erreichen nie die angegebene Größe, auch wenn ich sie gut dünge. Aber was soll's, Hauptsache, sie blühen,- und das tun sie jetzt schon.

Einen schönen Restsonntag wünsche ich Dir aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Digicat (25. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Nadelsimse Erfahrungen?*

Servus

Alles klar ... 

Danke für Eure ausführlichen Beschreibungen und der gemachten Fotos


----------



## Schuessel (25. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Nadelsimse Erfahrungen?*

Hi,
jup, danke auch von mir - besonders an Axel für die super Angaben!
Ich werd dann wohl auch nächste Woche mal nen netten Shop bemühen - ich hab da so einen mit... N... im Kopf  und ein Kollege wird sich da wohl für seine Miniteich-Badewanne auch mal mit umschauen.

Nadelsimse werd ich wohl auf jeden Fall dann mal im Uferbereich versuchen anzusiedeln.

Habt Ihr vielleicht noch nen Tip was ich da als Substrat am besten nehme? Ich hab hier noch recht feinen Kies (0-5 oder so, glaube ich) und ganz Sauberen Sandkastensand - das ist aber nicht so dieser "klebrige" sondern mehr so wie Quarzsand... (im 25kg-Sack von Jawoll)
Kann ich davon was nehmen, oder muss ich irgendwo mal versuchen so "lehmigen" Sand zu bekommen? Wir haben hier recht lehmigen Boden, aber das ist dann mit Erde zusammen wohl nicht das richtige, oder?

Sorry für den ganzen OT-Kram  aber ich will ja die Simse drin anpflanzen *g*

Gruß
Schuessel


----------



## Christine (26. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Nadelsimse Erfahrungen?*

Hallo Schüssel,

mein Spielsand ist ganz feiner weisser - wohl eher mit wenig Lehm. Genau genommen kommt er vom Nordseestrand und es dürfte gar kein Lehm drin sein. Trotzdem wuchert die Nadelsimse ausgiebig. Im Flachwasserbereich aber unter Wasser.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (26. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Nadelsimse Erfahrungen?*

Hi Christine,

im Nordseesand dürfte noch Lehm zu finden sein, Vor 4000-5000 Jahren war das alles noch fruchtbares trockenes Land

MfG Frank


----------



## Christine (26. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Nadelsimse Erfahrungen?*

Hi Frank,

ich schick Dir gerne mal ein paar Gramm, kannst ja mal probieren, ob Du da noch Lehm findest


----------

